

Godfrey883aol.com - godfrey883

I have developed a concept and business plan that will revolutionize the travel industry. It may not, on first impression, appear to be internet related, but it is very consistent with today's internet activity.  I presented my concept and business model to a member of McDonalds board of directors, who immediately recognized the future value of it and arranged for me to use their corporate financial and operational staff to implement the concept.  Although I had shared architectural drawings and business model with them, I thought better of that relationship.  Little me against THEM.  My concept is much bigger than a relationship with a particular food provider. This concept has worldwide applicability, a completely unique lodging alternative for today's "connected" world. Monetizing, we are talking "billions" oh. I forgot the capital B.
======
ceslami
What are you hoping to hear from the HN community regarding your submission?
You provide few details, and don't seem to have any particular intent.

